

What are some good use cases for famo.us? - rywalker
http://lister.io/cfly15/famo-us-physics-engine-in-the-browser-use-cases

======
joshowens
The list looks interesting, but it seems like you are asking for features for
apps?

~~~
rywalker
Yeah — famo.us is a javascript tool like D3, jQuery, etc. So I think use cases
are more centered around new and interesting interface concepts, that could be
applied within a wide variety of specific apps.

